# Sony Vegas Effekt....



## skilla (5. September 2008)

hi

habn kleines problem, und zwar

also ich möchte einen Effekt in Sony Vegas machen, diesen effekt möchte ich aber nur auf einen bestimmten bereich den ich selbst bestimme...
also das z.B. ein Blitz für 1 Sekunde nur eine Person ( die ich makiere ) aufgehellt wird und nicht das ganze bild

mit den Masken funktioniert es nicht wirklich

und google will auch nicht helfen....

ist jetzt das 4te Forum in dem ich frag ^^, hoffentlich weiß es hier jemand.. weil so ne funktion muss es ja geben....

lg


----------



## darkframe (9. September 2008)

Hi,

was möchtest Du denn genau machen? Welcher Effekt soll's sein und wie gehst Du mit den Masken vor?

Am besten geeignet wäre die Verwendung einer mit Bézier-Kurven selbstgezeichneten Maske. Wenn man dann mit dem weichen Rand (Feder) und der Deckkraft "rumspielt", sollte es eigentlich gute Ergebnisse geben.

Ich stelle diese Antwort auch nochmal in ein anderes Forum ein, weil Du da geschrieben hattest, dass Du Deine Frage in verschiedenen Foren gestellt hast. In zweien habe ich sie gefunden


----------



## skilla (10. September 2008)

naja hat sich eiggentlich erledigt...

Vegas hat keine spezielle funktion für den vorgang den ich machen möchte

muss man dann über 2 video spuren machen...

isn bissle blöd geregelt in Vegas ^^

trotzdem danke


----------

